# Please follow my friend Celebrity Jewelry Designer of True Blood Marianna Harutunian & Stylist Antonio Esteban on Twitter!!!!!



## ButterflyDior77 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Please follow my friend Celebrity Jewelry Designer of True Blood Marianna Harutunian & Stylist Antonio Esteban on Twitter!!!!!*

My stylist friend just styled Anna Paquin and the girl who will play the new shapeshifter Luna a pair of shoes
	to be worn on True Blood.
	I also have a jewelry designer friend who makes jewelry for the show and her pieces will be seen in the premiere and appear a lot on the character Pam (Kristin Bauer).

*Follow them on twitter: Their Facebooks and tumblr's are listed on their twitter profile pages!*

*Marianna Harutunian Jewelry designer for True Blood, Lady Gaga, Katy Perry, Cher)*
http://twitter.com/#!/Ilovemariannas (www.Ilovemariannas.com)
*LA Stylist who has styled Brit Morgan (Debbie Pelt on True Blood, Anna Paquin, Lil Mama)*
http://twitter.com/#!/AntonioEsteban1
*Marianna's Jewelry on True Blood: (She is selling the necklace for a reduced price of 65.00)*


----------

